# Plugging Guides



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey Guys, I want to take a buddy, who is a total novice, plugging for steelhead on the Ausable river this spring. I know you have to book in advance but beyond that, I am in the dark. Can somebody suggest a guide?


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Get a hold of Kelly at Streamside Guide's he's the best in my book, and a great guy..

Sent from my N860


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I wouldn't say Kelly won't be able to pull plugs, but I haven't seen him use that method in a long time. Snoopy's Guide Service always pulled plugs on the Ausable, but not sure if he is still working it. Wellman's would know. Kelly can put you on fish, provide all the gear (mostly for fly fishing) and teach you how to do it. He knows all the little spots that hold fish at this time of year, and with the water being very low and clear.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm looking for a guide who fishes with plugs. In the spring. On the Ausable. If you'd ever seen my buddy try to drift fish you'd be quite entertained. Let alone put a flyrod in his hands. He looks like an old lady fending off a bumble bee with a broom stick. :lol: I figured that dropping back plugs would be the best way to go.


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dennis bridgare he's awsome I've went with him hes a cool guy and will get you on fish 989 305 5945 if that's not right call wellmans they have his number ull have a blast i know i did

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Is that it? One viable choice? Dennis Bridgare? Ok but I was hoping for more choices. Thanks guys!


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

I think so not much for plugging guides or Any guides in general unless fly fishing

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

When the Ausable was literally one of the top Steelhead rivers in the World, there were quite a few guides who plied their trade on it. Times changed, and now the fishery is a shadow of its former self, and there aren't many guides left who work this river. Kelly Neuman guides it more than anyone, but is almost completely a fly guide.

As has been suggested several times, call WELLMANS and ask them who they can refer. They operate 1 of 3 bait and tackle shops in Oscoda, and have been in business for a very long time.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

piscatorial warrior said:


> Is that it? One viable choice? Dennis Bridgare? Ok but I was hoping for more choices. Thanks guys!


That really should tell you all ya need to know?
The week the snow melts it's a good option but if someone tells you they know when that'll happen -i'd be cautious about booking in advance... 

why not just rake gravel in spring like everyone else? They do pretty good?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

piscatorial warrior said:


> Is that it? One viable choice? Dennis Bridgare? Ok but I was hoping for more choices. Thanks guys!


Also, not sure why you are focused on the Ausable for this. I can understand if it is close/convenient for you. There are west-side rivers that get a LOT more guide traffic, and quite a few of those guides will pull plugs. Big Man, Muskegon, PM, etc.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Fishndude said:


> When the Ausable was literally one of the top Steelhead rivers in the World, there were quite a few guides who plied their trade on it. Times changed, and now the fishery is a shadow of its former self, and there aren't many guides left who work this river. Kelly Neuman guides it more than anyone, but is almost completely a fly guide.
> 
> As has been suggested several times, call WELLMANS and ask them who they can refer. They operate 1 of 3 bait and tackle shops in Oscoda, and have been in business for a very long time.


Yup Wellmans

Back in the 90's there were several guides. Dennis, Ron LaBon (from Wellmans), Reinke and Verne (from Buynan Town), Snoopy (a new guy with many enemies), the Pirate Crew (from Ohio) and a few others that followed the fish.

Timing seems to be more critical than ever since the runs have been reduced to a few short weeks instead of months like in the past.

One of the main reasons I sold my house.

I say, go west for more consistent action. Maybe even the Joe...


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Shift7609 said:


> Dennis bridgare he's awsome I've went with him hes a cool guy and will get you on fish 989 305 5945 if that's not right call wellmans they have his number ull have a blast i know i did
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Dennis will give you everything he can. He has been in the area 30 years. 
I personaly know him. Ir was his first mate in the late 80s . And he would go out of his way to get fish.

Dont let others effect your enjoyment. Just enjoy your time outside.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Fishndude said:


> Also, not sure why you are focused on the Ausable for this. I can understand if it is close/convenient for you. There are west-side rivers that get a LOT more guide traffic, and quite a few of those guides will pull plugs. Big Man, Muskegon, PM, etc.


 I love the Ausable river. I caught my first salmon, small mouth, walleye and steelhead there. I have never had a bad day on the Ausable. I can't say that about the PM , Manistee, Betsie or any other West side river that I've fished. We all have our reasons for choosing where we fish. Those are mine. Also if that river makes a comeback, I want to be there for it.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

piscatorial warrior said:


> I love the Ausable river. I caught my first salmon, small mouth, walleye and steelhead there. I have never had a bad day on the Ausable. I can't say that about the PM , Manistee, Betsie or any other West side river that I've fished. We all have our reasons for choosing where we fish. Those are mine. Also if that river makes a comeback, I want to be there for it.


Great post...right on bro. I feel the exact same way and never gave up on the Au Sable river.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Oh, there have always been at least a few Steelhead to be had in the Ausable. Just bigger numbers, and bigger fish, on the west side. And more guides, and more guides who pull plugs. I mostly fish the Ausable for various reasons. For a couple years I had to shift my focus to the west side, but things have gotten a bit better on the Ausable recently. Lots of good information in this thread. Good luck with whatever you choose to do.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

I haven't fished the AS much in the last few years and was looking forward to getting reaquainted with it. I didn't realize things had gotten so bad. Judging by AUSABLE STEELHEAD'S posts and pics you'd think the river was overrun with big fish.:lol: I have a feeling one of that guy's weekends would make my whole season!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

piscatorial warrior said:


> I haven't fished the AS much in the last few years and was looking forward to getting reaquainted with it. I didn't realize things had gotten so bad. Judging by AUSABLE STEELHEAD'S posts and pics you'd think the river was overrun with big fish.:lol: I have a feeling one of that guy's weekends would make my whole season!


I'm a decent fisherman, but there are several on the AS that are just as good, if not better than myself. A few are right here on the site-Herb, 4lb, Fishndude, Slodrift, Ron Mathews just to name a couple. PM those boys, they can get you catching very quickly. I didn't fish the Big A as much this fall, I was busy on the small water. Now is my time on that river though, and I will be on her hard all winter.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I was just recommending the west side because, if I was going to charter with someone, I would want the best chance to fight good numbers of fish, and the chance to catch some truly large Steelhead. For me, that would be fishing the west side. Are there Steelhead in the Ausable? Most assuredly! Can they be caught on plugs? Absolutely! Can you find someone to take you plug fishing there? Probably, but not 100% sure. I am 100% sure you can find a guide who fishes plugs on several west side rivers, where you would stand at least as good a chance of catching Steelhead as the Ausable. 

But, like Jon (AS), I love fishing the Ausable. It is pretty quiet and peaceful, unless you are in town. Even then it is nice. It is convenient for me, and I can usually pull at least a couple fish. But I fish spawn most of the time. I have fished behind plug guides before, and hit fish they didn't get, just a few minutes before. 

I will say that fishing during the week is a LOT more fun than fishing on a weekend. Far fewer people out, and you can have first crack at a lot of spots. It makes a difference.


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

Sent you a PM Warrior......


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

You made me spit my coffee Ron. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

